# Formula vs ILF and new bow advice



## Oliver Queen (Sep 7, 2005)

So after a several year hiatus I'm looking to get back into Olympic style target archery. I'm an intermediate-level shooter. Unfortunately I don't still have my old bow but would like some buying advice. The Hoyt Formula Limb system was just introduced when I stopped shooting. My questions:

1. Formula vs ILF? Is there a noticeable difference or advantage to Formula? It seems like your limb options are pretty limited and aren't sure if it took off or not. Is Formula here to stay?
2. Hoyt Tec risers--what are their advantages and disadvantages over non-Tec risers?
3. Fiberbow and Uukha? 
3. I've often heard to try it before you buy it. Problem is, I'm in the USA but not in close proximity to any store that will carry a wide range of target recurve bows. Any tips for trying different stuff?

I've been checking to see what the top guys are shooting but that might be more reflective of manufacturing sponsorship money rather than what shoots best.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Little difference at all between ILF and Formula except interchangeability, or lack of. You'll have a much wider range of choices with ilf unless you go with MK Archery who has a riser (Alpha) integrating both systems.

Daughter liked tec at first (Eclipse) but later decided it was a nuisance (IonX)

Haven't had much experience with Fiber or Uukha except to try the Uukha, liked it, pretty stiff if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

OC - 

1 . There's no functional difference between the ILF and formula coupling systems, until you realize you're marred to (mostly) Hoyt limbs. And that may become a functional difference (IMHO). 

2. Tec risers were always stiffer than single bean risers, but "Hoyt" told a friend that with their latest and greatest, the relative stiffness was about the same. I prefer a stiffer riser, and therefore stay with the older Tec risers. The older single beam risers were more "lively" in the hand and possibly easier on the shooter (both due to less transmitted vibration and "forgiveness"), if you were shooting at a level to feel the difference. Bottom line, personal call. 

3. No idea. 

4. Go to matches, the more "local" the better, or plan a vacation around LAS. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I personally didn't like tec bars. I felt as it was too stiff. I also shot a uukha upro light and it had a very dampened shot but felt like a toy...I wish I had bought the heavier upro model as the weight was what I was missing when shooting the upro light. I imagine in the hands of a world class archer it might work out fine for them. I imagine that the fiberbow being even lighter would be worse yet in the average archers hand. That is just my opinion. For someone shooting light weight limbs a lightweigh riser might be fine.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Pls note that all 25" risers you mention, and all those you don't mention, are between 1200 and 1400 grams in weight, apart form the Fiberbow. The FB 6.3 is around 660 grams and the new coming FB 6.9 will go close to 600 gr only. It is the only existing 25" riser so light, so shooting it is totally different than shooting any of the others.


----------



## DarrenHJA (Dec 27, 2014)

I prefer Tec bars (GPX) compared to the Horizon.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

DarrenHJA said:


> I prefer Tec bars (GPX) compared to the Horizon.


Those two risers have vastly different geometries. A little cheese and chalk.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Darren - 

You are comparing the stiffest and softest risers Hoyt currently makes. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

As far as soft risers go the nexus was the best riser I ever shot....and apparently others think so too because you hardly ever see them up for sale.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Neither do we see many/any of them at top level events.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Everyone has their own preferences...i don't like tec bars and I think that the nexus was awesome. And I don't have to be shooting what is at top level competition...I don't care who is getting paid to shoot a red and black jersey.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I think that explains why the Nexus is conspicuously missing at these events.


----------

